

With iOS 7, my concern is beyond the icons - mvbrasil
https://medium.com/design-ux/95e24295c95e

======
jeffehobbs
Using WhatsApp is a strange example. "Crappy app look crappy". Why not use a
couple more cross-platform apps (Twitter, Instagram, Facebook) that have taken
more time to build a consistent UI and UX across their major platforms?

